# my Stumpjumper comp



## thybosan (Jan 26, 2008)

Hi!
I come from France and i ride MTB since 1988/1989.
My first MTB was a Peugeot and after a 90' rockhopper, a 90 rockhopper sport, and this Stumpjumper comp from 1992 (pink model). It's my first restauration.
New paint (like 90), new stickers that i draw.
I have this stumpy since 1993, and i always ride it!
The pictures :
In full rigid



with front suspension








Sorry, the bike is durty because it's after a local race...

Frame: Tange Prestige DD
Fork: RS Mag 21 1"
Rims:Mavic 117 SUP CD Cera 32h
Hubs:Front Deore XT M730, Rear Deore DX
Quick Release: Deore XT
Tires : Intense XC Rear / Hutchinson Squale Front for the ridding.
Pedals: No name SPD
Crank: Deore XT M730 24/36/46
Chain: Shimano HG
Rear Cogs: Deore XT HG90 7 speed 13/30
Bottom Bracket: no name
Front Derailleur: Deore XT M735
Rear Derailleur: Deore XT M735
Shifters: Deore XT M732
Handlebars: True Temper 560mm
Grips: Ritchey WCS
Stem: Tioga Tbone 10°/135mm
Headset: Deore XT M730
Brake set: Deore DX MT62
Brake levers: Deore XT M733
Saddle: Flite
Seat Post: Deore XT 27.2mm
Paint:White
Size: 18"


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Nice. Are those dropouts standard?


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

i like it a lot...


----------



## YoKris (Mar 23, 2008)

Hey!

Well...nice job, but your decals are not true to original. This is a pic of mine - originally a '92. I've built it up as the one shown in the '91 brochure.

Starting basis: 


Result:


And these are the decals I reproduced! If somebody needs a set - fell free and give me a Mail/PM! 

cheers
//yo


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

That is another nice one - maybe a Specialized thread is in order!


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

I guess it looked like this originally:










that's my old 1992 SJ Comp, sorry about the bad quality of the image, it's a scan of a 16 year old photo.

I like your restoration, the new paint is very cool.:thumbsup:

EDIT: Just noticed I was running the same XT seatpost as you too! Pretty sure that wasn't the stock post.


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

thybosan said:


> Sorry, the bike is durty because it's after a local race...


Nothing dirty about that cassette....


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

The white cactus REALLY likes that bike! 

Very nice - well done.


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

My '89 Stumpjumper Comp came with a lot of components that you put on your bike. I'm not sure how accurate that is since my bike is 3 years older than yours. I really like the Sharkfin chainstay protector. I'd love to find one, new, today to retrofit it to my bike but I'll have to find one that the seller isn't trying to get rich on.

YoKris, how much would you charge for a set of decals? Unfortunately, in a moment of weakness I sold my Stumpie to my cousin who loaned it to his nephew who thought his nice uncle was giving it to him and he proceeded to strip off all of the teal stickers off the frame so that he could rattle-can it. Fortunately, my cousin found out what he was up to and got it back from him. When he brought it back to me to reassemble I asked him, since he had not paid me, yet, if I could just keep the bike. I've had the bike ever since but now it's nude. I've stuck a few of those small Specialized stickers on the bike so it's in stealth mode but I would like more coverage.


----------



## IF52 (Jan 10, 2004)

*Mine is bigger than yours*

Mine is neither in original spec in this picture not currently built up. We bought these on close out from Specialized at the end of summer of 1989. They were super sized, apparently having fallen into Miracle Gro and Specialized couldn't sell them to their dealers throughout the year so they closed them out for next to nothing. We bought them for less than wholesale on the XT parts that came on them. Kind of the same deal as how they got rid of all of the Rock Combos they couldn't sell. Anyway, we stripped off the components and the frames hung in the back room for several years until Earl Bob built one as a school commuter bike and I built this black one as a bar hopping bike. The Bruce Gordon rack on it is so beefy my friend Noel used to stand on it as I rode down the street.


----------



## thybosan (Jan 26, 2008)

YoKris said:


> Hey!
> 
> Well...nice job, but your decals are not true to original. This is a pic of mine - originally a '92. I've built it up as the one shown in the '91 brochure.
> 
> ...


I know, but my decals are the same as the 90 and 91 SJ. I would like to have a similar 90 SJ comp with old compoments before 92 (exept the RS and the flite)
The model of decals come from here :


----------



## thybosan (Jan 26, 2008)

and i also do it :


----------



## YoKris (Mar 23, 2008)

Hi Thybosan,

first of all...sorry, I won't abuse your thread! 

Well...you can have a look here and you'll see, that the decals you designed were first used in 1994. Take a look at the stumpjumper writing - they differ!

all the best
//yo


----------



## thybosan (Jan 26, 2008)

YoKris said:


> Hi Thybosan,
> 
> first of all...sorry, I won't abuse your thread!
> 
> ...


No problem! and you can have a look HERE
and mine 


They look like the same but they differ a little, no?
(sorry for my english :blush: )


----------



## YoKris (Mar 23, 2008)

thybosan said:


> No problem! and you can have a look HERE
> and mine
> 
> 
> ...


What exactly do you mean at firstflight?

Here's a pic of the '91 Stumpjumper - until '93 they used the same decals. For your '92 Comp, too. You see what I mean!?


----------



## thybosan (Jan 26, 2008)

YoKris said:


> What exactly do you mean at firstflight?
> 
> Here's a pic of the '91 Stumpjumper - until '93 they used the same decals. For your '92 Comp, too. You see what I mean!?


Sorry but in '90 they different, i think they are used until 90.

85 :



90 :



Do you see the difference?
on the 89 team jersey



90 team jersey



it's more "smooth"


----------



## YoKris (Mar 23, 2008)

Ahh...I see. 

Well...quite different. I know what you mean. 

If you need one of my decal sheets - just let me know!

cheers
//yo


----------



## Rodneyleon (Aug 25, 2005)

*another 92 comp*

Here's another mostly original 1992.


----------



## mtnbiker4life (Sep 19, 2005)

Nice bikes....brings back memories of my 1986 SJ Team....the Pink bike with a lugged frame. That was a beauty. I still have the thumb shifters and F/R derailluers.


----------



## Dhorn33 (May 3, 2005)

I love my Stumpjumper - but mine is a 95 cro-mo model...


----------



## PCC (Sep 5, 2005)

I just dug up this old photo of my '89 Stumpjumper Comp right after I got it back from my cousin. His nephew stripped the decals off of it thinking that my cousin gave it to him when he let him take it for a ride (you can still see the residue from the decals on the frame). This is before I converted it into my commuter bike.


----------



## EL_MATADOR (May 7, 2004)

hello YoKris,
I am seeking Specialized Stumpjumper repro decals for a restoration project. if you still have access to the decals mentioned in your mtbr.com posting - please let me know.
thanks!
DAVID (EL_MATADOR)


----------



## EL_MATADOR (May 7, 2004)

hello thybosan,
I am interested to know if you can get hold of any more Specialized Direct Drive Tange Prestige cro-mo decals - for the seat tube. I have the same year Stumpjumper as you posted on mtbr.com - and want to restore the frame and fork, new powdercoat and decals. thanks! 
-DAVID (EL_MATADOR)


----------



## YoKris (Mar 23, 2008)

EL_MATADOR said:


> hello YoKris,
> I am seeking Specialized Stumpjumper repro decals for a restoration project. if you still have access to the decals mentioned in your mtbr.com posting - please let me know.
> thanks!
> DAVID (EL_MATADOR)


Hey David....

yes, I do! If your interested, just give a pm concerning color and amount.

cheers,
//yo


----------



## Stumpy1308 (Dec 30, 2020)

Hi,

I m trying to rebuilt a 89' stumpjumper (in France). 
Any supports are weldom.
(Need stickers, sadle, grips, tires, and sole help to understand the cable routing, especially in stem.


YoKris said:


> Hey!
> 
> Well...nice job, but your decals are not true to original. This is a pic of mine - originally a '92. I've built it up as the one shown in the '91 brochure.
> 
> ...


----------



## NMBJJKLR (Dec 31, 2020)

YoKris said:


> Hey!
> 
> Well...nice job, but your decals are not true to original. This is a pic of mine - originally a '92. I've built it up as the one shown in the '91 brochure.
> 
> ...


Yeah, like that alot.


----------



## NMBJJKLR (Dec 31, 2020)

mtnbiker4life said:


> Nice bikes....brings back memories of my 1986 SJ Team....the Pink bike with a lugged frame. That was a beauty. I still have the thumb shifters and F/R derailluers.


I remember doing a race in FL as a kid (amtr)
the SPECIALIZED team guys were their to race, obviously pro div,but they had those pink bikes that were crazy cool!


----------

